# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Анонсы о гаджетах и технологиях на нашем веб-сайте

## rurrollbay

Техника и технология развиваются стремительно. Ежедневно хотя бы одна из компаний-производителей выпускает что-либо технологичное: смартфон, материал, ПО. По крайней мере выдает анонс будущей презентации. 
В подобном море данных достаточно сложно не потеряться. Несмотря на то, что специализированные ресурсы стремятся отслеживать и моментально выдавать сообщения, легко в ленте свежих новостей пропустить что-то занимательное и немаловажное.  
Вебсайт yotech.ru стремится поправить эту ситуацию. Команда проекта сформировала минималистичный дизайн веб-сайта без раздражающей рекламы. Превью на главной странице крупные, с удобочитаемым текстом. Опубликовываются все новости, а основные и ключевые выносятся наверх страницы. 
Сайт состоит из шести категорий: 
• гаджеты — публикуются новости и обзоры на планшеты, смартфоны, смарт-часы, наушники и прочие устройства; 
• Apple — все об гаджетах американской фирмы: iPhone, iPad, Mac и другое; 
• Google — всё без исключения об операционке Android и всех сервисах корпорации; 
• Microsoft — новости от авторов Windows и Xbox; 
• Soft/Game — новости об обновлении программных оболочек смартфонов, появлении новых операционных систем, обзоры и анонсы игр; 
• Интернет — новости и сообщения из всемирной сети. 
Основатели проекта проверяют множество источников информации и печатают значимые и ключевые новости из мира технологий и техники. Все без исключения данные проверяются, различные анонимные источники не пройдут. 
Ресурс [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] советуем отслеживать тем, кто мечтает быть в курсе трендов, развития устройств и программ.

----------

